# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarë në Singapor

## GANGO of SG

A ka shqiptar tjere ne singapor apo vetem mua ?  Flm

----------


## spy_baby

une kam jetuar 6 muaj dhe di qe ka shume  ...ne Orchard Road ke shqiptare qe kane dyqan  kam rastisur shume shqiptare kur isha atje

----------


## GANGO of SG

Spy baby faleminderit per pergjigjen. 
Une kam rreth 2 vjet e gjysem qe jetoj ne Singapore. Gjate gjith kesaj kohe une kam pase kontakte vetem me nje shqiptare ish-residente ketu. Ne nuk kemi pasur dijeni per ekzistence te shqiptarv e te tjere ne Sing.  Fatkeqesisht ajo iku te jetonte ne nje shtet tjeter dhe une fillova ta ndjeja me shume mungesen e bashkekomesave te mij. Kam shume shoke dhe shoqe aziatike dhe europiane (sidomos nga Serbia, Mali i Zi, Kroacia ) por me mungon tmerresisht prania e Shqiptarve. I really mean it.   Keshtu Do vlersoja jashtezakonisht shume nese do jepnit informacione te metejshme rreth vendolljes ekzakte te ketyre 'dyqaneve ne orchard rd". Dhe nese njef ndokend personalisht do isha i lumtur ti kontaktoja. 
Faleminderit

----------


## FTN_2004

aaah mer Gango...3 vjet me pare mbase do ishim taku po tashi veshtire eshte  :buzeqeshje:  Un e kujtoj Singaporin me shume shume mall vallaj. Singapore Zoo, Boat-key, Clark-key, Orchard road ( buy me a drink sailor boy haha) Sentosa Island. Sikur te kisha mundesi te vija dhe njehere aty, pa u mendu 2 here e beja :P Me fal qe tu futa ma rradhe ke tema

----------


## GANGO of SG

Mir se te vish ne teme e ne Singapor FTN  :buzeqeshje: . Sa me bahet qefi si ke pas eksperienca te bukura ne Singapor eee. Ke permendur vendet me famose te singaporit po akoma nuk na ke thene .....a ti trubulloi ndjenjat apo ta prishi gjumin ndonje aziatike e vogel ??? ahaha  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bl3ri

Vertet paska shqipetar atje ??
Cudi me vjen, po shqipetare ku nuk ka hehe
me vjen mire, pershendetje per gjithe.

----------


## Bianco

Une kam qene 4 here ne Singapor gjate vitit 2005, por vetem me qendrime 2-3 ditore....ne ate kohe punoja ne Indonezi per me shume se nente muaj me nje organizate angleze....dhe Singaporin e kishim si vend ku merrnim vizen Indoneziane per cdo 2-3 muaj, pasi ne Aceh te Indonezise nuk na jepnin vize....Po ashtu shkova ne Singapor per te marre vize Tajlandeze dhe shkova ne Puket per nje jave....Puket ishte vend i vecante....ose me sakte....ato vogelinat ishin si shpirt.....

Tani jam ne Afganistan....u be ca kohe ketu....por te pakten nga njehere shkoj ne Taxhikistan per ndonje e shkurter.....

Ciao te gjitheve...

----------


## elen

Mos ki merak se se per shqiptar ,po te ngresh gurin e rruges,ke per ta gjetur nje.
Merr _yellow pages _  te lagjes apo qytetit tend dhe nis me radhe emrat dhe do gjesh patriote  se emrat jane te vecante dhe zakonisht i shkruajne sic jane ne pashaporta.

----------


## ment

hej Bianco Po ne cilin vend je Ne afganistan se edhe une jam ketu ne Afganistan ne Kandahar

----------


## GANGO of SG

Jek e Jek faleminderit per pershendetjen. Sikur te kisha thene 'jam ne fazen e fundit te kancerit ne fyt" ma do menndja s'do ishe befasuar aq shume ee? Po pra dushe ka Shqiptar ne Singapor. Jam une.

Bianco....po te ra rruga prep knej me len me dite....! Dhe ishalla na e ke zbardh faqen me singaporjanet dhe indonezjanet....

Elen faleminderit per sugjerimin. Singapori eshte qytet shtet. Kam kontroluar ne faqet e verdha por nuk rezulton ndonje me 'emer shqiptar'

----------


## shoku_tanku

C'tren duhet te marr per te ardhur ne Singapor mor Gango vllai se pasha zotin,me kputet shpirti kur te shoh vetem!

----------


## GANGO of SG

Wahhahahaaa!!! 
Do me hedhish vdekur ti mua. 
C'u be Singapori...Babrru aaa? Wahahaaa

----------


## samer

Une do vije ne Singapur per nje dite dhe ajo sepse nuk gjej dot vend aeroplani per te ikur ne nje ishull, ne ko samui. mun te me japesh ca te dhena cfare mund te shikoja dhe ku ka vend pazari te vecante per suvenira atje.flm

----------


## ChuChu

temehapes, kush ne foto je ti se te dy qineze dukeni.

----------


## D&G Feminine

koziii 
ai do jete thom une, jo ajo  :buzeqeshje:  shifi vendodhjen

----------


## donna76

po ti ik rri nje jave ne Shqiperi tako gjithe fisin dhe komshijte dhe lagjen . dhe pastaj te shikojme sa do kerkosh shqiptaret me kaq mall...
ik aman ci do me mire ti humbasesh sesa ti gjesh.(me perjashtim te prinderve) :Lulja3:

----------


## ChuChu

> koziii 
> ai do jete thom une, jo ajo  shifi vendodhjen


vendndodhja thote....dhe une jam in your heart, pavaresisht se jemi te dyja fëmra.  :syte zemra: 

e paskan bere si vetja kete...te mos dalloc shqiptarin nga _singaporiani_, dhe kete s'e kisha pare e degjuar deri me sot.

----------


## Clauss

> temehapes, kush ne foto je ti se te dy qineze dukeni.


hahahah o sa kam qeshur me kete "qineze" lol

----------


## offspring

me vjen keq per ty qe je vetem.ketu ne kabul ne jemi 5000 shqiptar dhe ja kalojm mir.ishalla te vjen nonji anej te flasesh shqip te pakten.tung

----------


## Apollyon

o SHTET kush te le me u fut ne forum ty mer? Kush eshte komandanti jot mer te mort dreqi se ke ik me luftu jo me u fut ne forum

ahahaha sa i nolt je Barbunja ahahaha

----------

